# Troy Bilt 2410 Primer Not Pulling Fuel; Fuel Leak



## fmlong (Jan 13, 2019)

So sorry to post something Im sure is already on this site but the search engine keeps hanging...

Model: Troy Bilt Storm 2410
Issue: New tank of fuel, went to prime. Never did get suction, just hissing air. After several attempts the fuel seemed to start pouring out of carb like there was a hole in the fuel line.

I store it with no fuel. I could hear hissing when pushing the primer. I took off the primer hose and inspected, it is good. I hooked it back up and hear the hissing but could not find the location. I did a fuel tear down by removing the throttle and choke knobs, shroud, so i could inspect it more closely. The problem with these things is part of removing the cover includes removing the nuts that keep the carb secure to the mounting rods. So without that, the carb is lose against gaskets so its hard to rule out pressure. I did tighten them first prior to removing to see if they were possibly backed off. My best guess was those gaskets but when I took it all down, the gaskets dont look bad and I feel like Im hearing the hissing from the engine side of the carb.

Anyway, I have the carb off. It looks good, still like new condition, gaskets look ok (although they may be an issue, not sure) but I cant rule out where the vacuum leak comes from becuase I dont understand exactly how this works. Prior to this problem, the thing worked like a champ and the carb has never been removed so after two years in the garage, no fuel, what do you all think the problem is? Should I simply replace gaskets and go at this again? New carb swap? Thanks for your help. 

PS I have images of the carb while off the snowblower but this is my first post. Not sure how to upload them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Primer pushes air into the carburetor and that pushes fuel up into the throat of the carb. After the third or fourth push it's normal to see fuel running out of the carb if you're covering the hole in the center of the primer button.
Usually two pumps is all you need if it's in good shape. The hissing might be the fuel squirting up into the throat of the carb.

Normally it's a problem with hard starting and the little hose that runs from the bulb to the carb getting soft at the carb and not holding onto the nipple so when you push the bulb you get a woosh of air sound but no fuel into the throat of the carb. Some times you can just trim off the end and you're good. Other times there isn't enough slack and you need to replace the whole line, it's about 9-12" I think.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Go to the bottom of this page and in the center you click on "Go Advanced" in the blue button. Down on the left, at the bottom of the new page that pops up will be "Manage Attachments". You click on that and then you can upload photos from your computer.
You can also us a photo hosting site but I'm not familiar with that method but others here are and can easily walk you through it if this doesn't work for you.

.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have the same SB and as Kiss say the primer pushes air into the carb to push fuel into the throat. I originally thought it "squirted" fuel but the primer just pushes air, hence the whooshing sound. After the second year of use, running it dry at the end of the season, it would not start for the 3rd season. A $13 carb off of Ebay/Amazon solved the problem. These carbs seem to be prone to clogging from any ethanol gas that stays in the carb. My last carb clogged from it's last use in March and would not start in June, it was a new carb. 



Whimsey


----------



## fmlong (Jan 13, 2019)

I hear what you are all saying. My understanding was that the primer was intended to have people cover the hole so that when you push it, it is covered and creates a seal. The air in the trap is pushed, creating pressure and either sucks/pushes fuel depending on design I guess. I feel pretty familiar with that, three push usually you can feel at that point the fuel is loaded. What is happening on my end is you hear a hissing sound in the primer and even after three attempts, no change. Still hear hissing and fuel not loading, no change in pressure at the primer. Im not getting vacuum but the hose itself is totally find all the way to the carb itself. So its after the air is shot into the carb, it is escaping somewhere. Where would it escape? I can only imagine gaskets. This thing has only been used twice since Ive owned it, always garage stored. Brand new condition.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you say after several attempts the fuel seems to be pouring out the carb are you talking about it happening as you're priming it or it just happening ??

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the carb leaking gas after a few primes is normal but if the carb continues to leak fuel long after you stop priming them you may have a sticking needle or float.


----------



## fmlong (Jan 13, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> the carb leaking gas after a few primes is normal but if the carb continues to leak fuel long after you stop priming them you may have a sticking needle or float.


The fuel spilled out similar to a slice in the gas line. Only it seemed to come from somewhere on either the side or top of the carb. Since I'm unable to draw fuel now I can only go off memory. I put new fuel in. started priming, and then the leak (fast drips) from the bell of the carb. It did stop and adding more fuel or priming doesnt recreate it. Where do I go from here? Does anyone suspect the gaskets since they are the only perishable parts? If it is a float stick or a jet, any pointers as to what I can do about it?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

usually the gas will come out the venturi when you prime it. there is a chance if the main jet is clogged that the gas may have came out the carb vent which is usually somewhere on the side of the carb. have you checked/cleaned the carb since you have it off?


----------



## skier52 (Dec 28, 2019)

*Suspect Fuel pump button not pushing fuel to carb troybilt 2410*

I have a "no start issue too". pumping primer 3 times, then 10 times, then 20 times, No start. I pulled the spark plug, sprayed starting fluid into cylinder, reinstalled the plug cranked it and it fired a few seconds until the starting fuel was consumed. I know the carb is not getting gas. My storm 2410 is 2 years old used maybe 15 times total. Looks like brand new.

Anybody have a diagram of the fuel, primer button fuel tank, carburetor system??

Also how to remove throttle knob to remove primer button housing? The choke knob pulls off fairly easily.

Anybody with a shop service manual??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF skier. Here is a link to the Powermore service manual. Page-33 starts the carb section of the manual.


http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you need to remove the float bowl and clean the main jet. i usually use some old telephone copper wire or twist tie that has been stripped to clean up the main jet without removing it first. if that doesn't work then i would remove the main jet and emulsion tube but most of the time this usually does the trick. pretty easy to do all this with your snowblower tilted up on its bucket.


----------



## LynnSK (12 mo ago)

skier52 said:


> *Suspect Fuel pump button not pushing fuel to carb troybilt 2410*
> 
> I have a "no start issue too". pumping primer 3 times, then 10 times, then 20 times, No start. I pulled the spark plug, sprayed starting fluid into cylinder, reinstalled the plug cranked it and it fired a few seconds until the starting fuel was consumed. I know the carb is not getting gas. My storm 2410 is 2 years old used maybe 15 times total. Looks like brand new.
> 
> ...



You described my issue exactly. I'm stumped. One other thing I did was that when using starter fluid, if I did a couple seconds, it would run for a couple. If I did several, it ran for several. A 1:1 starter fluid to running.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like you have a clogged main jet. If the main jet is clogged the primer will do nothing


----------



## LynnSK (12 mo ago)

Of course my next question... main jet meaning - after taking the fuel bowl off, the screw/pin inside the shaft of the float??? If so, I can't loosen the screw.  I'll have a friend come by to help if you think that's it!


----------



## LynnSK (12 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LynnSK said:


> Of course my next question... main jet meaning


See page #57 (actual PDF page 63) in the service manual...


----------

